# Clear or Black Silicone



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi All.

I'm getting a custom tank done, but, i'm undecided on the colour of the silicone. I'm going rimless, so I was going to go with clear.. but, after some research on the interwebs, its seems like clear will get ugly after a while, and most people lead to black.

Can anyone comment on this? I want this tank to look good and last a while. Just want to ensure that I have thought about everything so I am not looking back after I get it running wishing I did something different.

thanks,
Shaun


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

i PERSONALLY like black if the silicone job is done "REALLY" well, If it's not done well you can see the imperfections along the edge of the glass as black stands out more. 

Clear can sometimes be stained with meds and other things, whereas the black not so much obviously.

I have about half and half in my fishroom of tanks.

cheers!!!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

To further complicate matters, some of the new tank builders are now using WHITE silicone 
Don't knock it - looks pretty cool IMO


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i thought i already told you, black. lol


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Gonna go talk to the builder.. probably going to get it black...

I just realized, this is in the wrong section.. can someone move it to the marine tank - equipment section?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Your post is fine here as it goes for both freshwater tanks and saltwater. then again the salty crew seems to have a lot of chit chat ;-)


----------

